

Design for Hackers (the book) is here - dsmithn
http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/design-for-hackers-the-book-is-here/

======
angusgr
It's an interesting comment on internet culture when a blog post about a
300-page book has a "TL;DR" section. :)

------
BenSS
This looks really great for a geek like me who can somewhat do art/design, but
knows something is missing! Ordered.

------
tghw
Amazon marks it as "Optimized for Larger Screens". How bad would it be on a 6"
Kindle?

~~~
dsmithn
I couldn't tell you for sure but considering the sections on color theory and
layouts, it would seem to be a lot harder to digest the book using a grey-
scale screen that reformats the pages. (if that's what the Kindle does, I
don't actually have one)

~~~
benmills
Are you planning on offering an ebook version? I prefer to read most books
digitally, but agree that this type of book would be impossible take in on a
kindle.

~~~
allwein
It looks great using the Kindle Cloud reader on my PC.

~~~
bennesvig
Are you referring to the preview or is the Kindle version out?

~~~
allwein
I really don't know what you're talking about RE: a Kindle version.

I'm talking about <https://read.amazon.com/about>

